# Cat with gum/mouth problem! vet is NOT helping!



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

she has had it all year. I took her to a vet on two occasions ( same vet, unfortunately). The first time they said it was an allergy of some kind, possibly food allergy. they gave her a steroid shot. It went away but came back in 2 weeks time.

the second time they said it was flea allergies ( totally ignoring the face she didn't have ANY fleas the first time I brought her in), gave her another steroid shot and an antibiotic shot (for her flea bites, and I also bought flea drops). no help this time at all.

now she still has it and its spread to the top part of her mouth. not to mention she has a hard lump were they put in the antibiotic shot. i am starting to doubt it is allergies and want to know what it really is!

the lip is swollen and the underside is rounded out with white spots. the part in her mouth is a line from behind her front teeth to the back of her mouth, a indented half inch across "line" dark red with white spots again. as for sympoms.... its not itching or anything but it makes it painful to eat solid food. we have her on canned wet food at the moment because thats all she really wants to eat.

-> I can't get online alot to help filter questions but this is all I really know about it. there is no other places where this is on her body, just her lip and mouth. I lost one cat in november of last year and really hate to think what this will do to her if I don't figure it out soon.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

It looks like a rodent ulcer, from what I understand it most likely is cause by an allergy . Your vets treatment is pretty much standard if you are not having any success try a raw or home cooked meat only diet and see how it goes. My cat was put on a oral dose of prednisolone (for some sort of similar allergy) when it returned the second time I think it is supposed to be better for her? Once on a raw diet no more allergies, unfortunately she was 16-17 and had suffered on and off since she was 3. btw my cat was a calico too


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Could it be feline stomatitis? Which is a gum disease I think, we had 2 cats at the shelter with it. A raw diet is what is best but if they won't eat that then canned food is the next best.

I didn't look into it that much because when I was trying the new president just told me they were going to follow what ever the vet said. I took that to mean drop it. Another thing that put me off of them.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

I have tried to get her on RAW a few times but I can't even get her to eat tuna!!! she loves can cat food so we have her on that right now.

more recent pictures and you can kinda see the one in her mouth. would have tried for a better pic but she chomped my thumb. But you can see the redder part in her mouth.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

What about trying slippery elm?, it is supposed to be good for mouth ulcers.


----------

